# Shielding gas bottle size



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally broke down and bought a mig welder. I have been trying to determine if I am going to use flux core wire or the shielding gas. If I decide to go with the shielding gas how big of a bottle should I get?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I started with 125’s but I changed supplier and they have the 80’s. Provides plenty of volume for me just doing small fab projects and repairs. I have a 190 Hobart running .030 and.035 wire. You will like the bare wire with the gas shield.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Flux works well with the same gas mix, so you could use either wire needed for the job, 75/25 and for thicker metal flux will penetrate better... The larger bottle will last longer but is harder to transport so 50/50...


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I can buy a 80cf cylinder for $205 or a 125cf cylinder for $250 from weldingforless.com. I ordered my welder from them on Monday, and received it by Thursday. I bought the Forney 220 Multi-process. I was surprised on how fast it got shipped out.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I think whoever you get to refill the bottle they will require it to be one of there bottles, that's how it works here, I bought a bottle from my local gas company and when it's empty I just take it to them and swap it for a full bottle for a gas charge only, they won't fill a bottle that isn't there's.

Check before you buy.....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow! Which came first "the chicken or the egg?". I have found there are pros and cons of both systems. Some say flux is made for outside, some say gas is the best.

1. I think you should use the one you are comfortable with, especially if starting out.

2. What is in your budget? You just outlaid a chunk of change for a welder?

3. There is a difference in the polarity.

4. Research and learn more (guess that is the teacher in me)

5. Practice, practice, practice


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

SCtrailrider said:


> I think whoever you get to refill the bottle they will require it to be one of there bottles, that's how it works here, I bought a bottle from my local gas company and when it's empty I just take it to them and swap it for a full bottle for a gas charge only, they won't fill a bottle that isn't there's.
> 
> Check before you buy.....


Don't know how it works in your area, but was told by gas supplier in MD that an 80 cf bottle would be refilled by everyone, not so much on larger sizes. When we moved to KY and needed a refill the new supplier asked 2 questions: 1. Whose bottle did I have and 2, What size is it? I had an 80cf bottle and there weren't any problems.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Polarity was incorrect on mine when I bought it. Quick switch and it was ready to go.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know how it works in your area, but around here, practically no one owns a tank. There are 3 gas suppliers in my area, and they all offer a lease. When you start a new lease, you will pay them the purchase price for the tank size you want. After that, you just exchange tanks as needed at a local distributor. Obviously you pay for the gas each time also. The nice thing about an exchange is, that there is no wait, you just swap and go. With a lease, there's no maintenance or repairs of any kind on your part. Not so when you own the tank. Also, when you own the tank, you may have to drive a long distance to a place that fills them, and then wait.

The other nice thing about a lease, when you quit, retire or move, just return the tank and get your money back.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

If I remember correctly mine was setup for flux core and they sent bare wire with it. Go figure.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulN said:


> I don't know how it works in your area, but around here, practically no one owns a tank. There are 3 gas suppliers in my area, and they all offer a lease. When you start a new lease, you will pay them the purchase price for the tank size you want. After that, you just exchange tanks as needed at a local distributor. Obviously you pay for the gas each time also. The nice thing about an exchange is, that there is no wait, you just swap and go. With a lease, there's no maintenance or repairs of any kind on your part. Not so when you own the tank. Also, when you own the tank, you may have to drive a long distance to a place that fills them, and then wait.
> 
> The other nice thing about a lease, when you quit, retire or move, just return the tank and get your money back.


One of my tanks is a lease I got when I moved up here. The lease payment is a tax write off but if you are like me you really don't look for a write off because you have enough just baling that hay and maintaining dem machines.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I went to the other welding supply here in town and it turns out they beat the online prices for the tank, so I went with their tank. Now I am just waiting for the electrician to put in a new breaker box in our shop, and an 220 outlet.


----------

